# Cycle and Training Log - Dtownry



## Dtownry (Mar 12, 2013)

Ok today is the day, March 11th 2013 for the start of my cycle, diet (once I get it), and Sheiko program.

*Beginning Stats:* 
Age: 33 yo
Ht: 71.5"
Wt: 214
BF:  Who knows, ~17%
No AAS in over 4 years.

*Lifts:* (used to compute Sheiko Program)
Bench 300
Squat 415
Deadlift (Conv) 445

*Cycle:*
Dbol 30 mg wk 1-4.5
Test E 600 mg wk 1-12


*Monday March 11th*

Felt like absolute shit all day, tired, and was bummed because I was so pumped to start today.  Late night last night arguing with the old lady which is rare.  Anyway shook it off, had a decent breakfast and popped my first 30mg.  My fucking pins didn't show up today as expected so I will have to push my first one back until tomorrow and Friday instead of mon/thur.

Felt super lethargic, even during 500m row warmup. Felt better once I got going.  Took 1MR today.  Haven't used a pre-workout in a long time.  Seemed to help.

Workout was about 1hr 45 min.  Everything felt really light, especially bench and squat.  The volume was not easy, but I wasn't sucking either. I think I might have to increase the 1RM starting weights.  Finished all sets way too easily IMO.  Did a lot of pauses on bench because it seemed light.

*
Training:*

*Sheiko #29

(Monday)	Day 1*

Bench press	

REPS X  SETS X WT

5X1X150
4X2X180
3X2X210
3X5X225

Squat
5X1X210
5X2X249
5X5X291

Bench press	
5X1X150
5X1X180
4X4X210

Dumbbell fly		10X5  (40lbs)	

Good morning (standing)	5X5	(245 lbs)


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 12, 2013)

*ATTN SI MEMBERS: 

If you've never seen a Sheiko log, then subscribe to this shit. Gonna get good in here.  This guys is gonna be bitching and complaining for a month but he's going to absolutely love every minute of it.*

Dtownry - no row warm ups for Sheiko. Bodyweight dynamic stretching, warm up with the bar and then hit the weights.  Nothing extra when running Sheiko.


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 14, 2013)

*Day 2:  March 13th 2013*

Ok all I am thinking right now in my head is Gosh Damn It Pillar of Balance!  What did you get me into?

Felt great pre-workout.  Not sure if Dbol is kicking in yet but I was ready to get to the gym for sure.  I was super sore from Monday’s workout, hammies and glutes mostly.  Chest is a bit tight.
Today was a bitch.  I think I need some work on rack pulls as I seem to be pretty weak on them.  Way too much in my lower spinal erectors.

*Highs:*
Felt great all day even though I was sore
DLs to knees were like butter

*Lows:*
Rack pulls.  Weak here.  I was like fuck these are difficult.  Need some help on positioning I guess.
Overall fatigue ( I was sucking by the end)
Lunges: it has been a while so they were not easy.
I am sweating like an animal.  All over the floor…
STILL DON”T HAVE MY DIET PLAN 


*Training:

Sheiko #29

(WED)	Day 2*

Deadlift up to knees
	Reps	Sets	Weight
50%	3	1	225
60%	3	2	270
70%	3	2	315
75%	3	4	340

Incline Bench press (haven't done incline in a while, felt ackward so I went lighter)	 	
Reps	Sets	Weight
6	4	 205

Dips	 	
Reps	Sets	Weight
5	5	90lbs 

Deadlift from boxes (rack pulls)	
     Reps	Sets	Weight
55%	4	1	250
65%	4	1	295
75%	4	2	340
85%	3	4	385

Lunge Barbell	 	
Reps	Sets	Weight
5	5	185 x 2 (155 x 3) 

Abs (standing cable)	 	
Reps	Sets	
10	3	 

*I think I need an ice bath tonight.*


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 14, 2013)

Why did you do Fridays workout on a Wednesday?


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 14, 2013)

This is straight from the spreadsheet...

	Sheiko				
	Monthly training plan #29				


week 1					
*1 day (Monday)*		%	reps	sets	weight
1	Bench press	50%	5	1	150
		60%	4	2	180
		70%	3	2	210
		75%	3	5	225
2	Squat	50%	5	1	208
		60%	5	2	249
		70%	5	5	291
3	Bench press	50%	5	1	150
		60%	5	1	180
		70%	4	4	210
4	Dumbbell fly		10	5	
5	Good morning (standing)		5	5	

*3 day (Wednesday)	*	%	reps	sets	weight
1	Deadlift up to knees	50%	3	1	225
		60%	3	2	270
		70%	3	2	315
		75%	3	4	338
2	Incline Bench press		6	4	
3	Dip		5	5	
4	Deadlift from boxes	55%	4	1	248
		65%	4	1	293
		75%	4	2	338
		85%	3	4	383
5	Lunge		5	5	
6	Abs		10	3	

*5 day (Friday)	*	%	reps	sets	weight
1	Bench press	50%	5	1	150
		60%	5	1	180
		70%	4	1	210
		75%	3	2	225
		80%	2	2	240
		75%	3	2	225
		70%	4	1	210
		60%	6	1	180
		50%	8	1	150
2	Dumbbell fly		10	5	
3	Squat	50%	5	1	208
		60%	4	2	249
		70%	3	2	291
		75%	3	5	311
4	Good morning (sitting)		5	5	



*Am I missing something here?*


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 14, 2013)

Nope was just me... lol . So used to doing Monday squat, Wednesday Bench, Friday Dead.  

Make sure you're stretching and foam rolling on off days.


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 14, 2013)

Will do.  I am off to buy a new roller now.  Oh and some ice to fill my bath tub...fuck me.


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 15, 2013)

*Day 3: March 15th 2013*

Oh yea felt strong as hell today. 5th day of 30 mg Dbol and second 600 pin will be today. (I am a day off, will resume Mon /Thur next week)

I was still very sore from wed in my glues, quads, hammies.  I was worried about doing squats today but once I got going it was all good.
I think I have to up my bench weights.  They are based on a 300 lb BP but they are way too easy.  Today 225 felt like 135.

*Highs:*
Felt super strong.  Lots of energy
Bench was like a feather

*Lows:*
Low back SI joint flaring a bit 
Sweating like Nelson Mandela at a Pantera concert
The fucking douche bag next to me with 405+ on the squat bar doing ¼ squats.  I wanted to fucking murder him.


*Training:

Sheiko #29

(FRI) Day 3*

	%1RM     reps    sets	weight

Bench press	
        50%	5	1	150lbs
 	60%	5	1	180
 	70%	4	1	210
 	75%	3	2	225
 	80%	2	2	240
 	75%	3	2	225
 	70%	4	1	210
 	60%	6	1	180
 	50%	8	1	150

Dumbbell fly	 	10	5	 45lbs

Squat	
        50%	5	1	210lbs
 	60%	4	2	250
 	70%	3	2	290
 	75%	3	5	315

Good morning (sitting)		5	5	245 lbs


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 19, 2013)

*Day 4: March 18th 2013*

I felt pretty good.  220lbs today, up 6 lbs in one week.  All water I am sure.

Not sure if I am feeling cranky and sad or just lack of sleep.  I might kick in a little AI if this continues.

*Highs:*
General good workout.
I had energy to spare.
*

Lows:*
Bloated.


*Training:

Sheiko #29

(Mon) Day 4*

          %1RM  reps  sets  weight

*Squat	*
       reps  sets  weight
50%	5	1	210
60%	4	1	250
70%	3	2	290
80%	2	5	330

*Bench press* 
       reps  sets  weight
50%	5	1	155
60%	4	1	190
70%	3	2	220
80%	3	5	250

*Dumbbell fly	*	10	5  x  40’s	

Push up		10	5	

*Front squat	(ass to grass)*
       reps  sets  weight
45%	3	2	185
55%	3	2	230
60%	2	4	250

*Good morning (standing)*  5	 5	275lbs


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 21, 2013)

*Workout 5: March 20th 2013

dbol 30mg /day and on 3rd pin 600mg Test E*


Ok Wednesdays suck balls with all the deadlifts.  I am going good until I get to rack pulls then I feel like I want to die when I have to do lunges.

My deadlift form is off and I can’t seem to put my finger on it.  I believe I am over thinking it.  I am having a hard time getting tension in my hams before the pull.  I think I am setting my hips too low at first.  I have a sort torso so I think feet closer together, hips higher is the ticket.

*Highs:*
I had a pretty decent pump


*Lows:*
Deadlift form sucked on rack pulls, 
Hungry as hell toward the end of the workout (never felt this before)
Weighed less than 218 at the end of the workout.  Fuck.


*Training:

Sheiko #29

(Wed) Workout 5*

*Deadlift up to knees* 
%	reps	sets	weight
50%	3	1	225
60%	3	1	270
70%	3	2	315
75%	2	4	340

*Bench press*	2-1-1-0
%	reps	sets	weight
50%	6	1	155
60%	6	2	190
65%	6	4	205

Dumbbell fly		10	5    25’s & 30’s (deep stretch nice and slow)	

*Deadlift (rack pulls below knee)	*
%	reps	sets	weight
55%	4	1	250
65%	4	1	295
75%	4	2	340
80%	4	4	360

*Barbell Lunge	*	5	5	155lbs


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 21, 2013)

LOL.... Subbed!!! 


 Tear that shit up!!!!

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## DF (Mar 21, 2013)

Nice log brother! keep hitting it hard!


----------



## Jada (Mar 21, 2013)

Great log my bro, loving the details . Ur killing it man ! Ur strong as hell too.


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 21, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> *ATTN SI MEMBERS:
> 
> If you've never seen a Sheiko log, then subscribe to this shit. Gonna get good in here.  This guys is gonna be bitching and complaining for a month but he's going to absolutely love every minute of it.*
> 
> Dtownry - no row warm ups for Sheiko. Bodyweight dynamic stretching, warm up with the bar and then hit the weights.  Nothing extra when running Sheiko.


well I'm on it now and I aient bitching and moaning. Lol okay okay maybe jut not bitching to you homos.  Yeah it blows big dick right now.


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 23, 2013)

*Workout 6: March 222th 2013

dbol 30mg /day and on 4th pin 600mg Test E*


16 sets of squats? WTF

Ok here is the scoop:  I started with squats, went well.  Went to bench, ok no problem.  Flys, easy.  I look at my schedule FUCK ME I have to get BACK in the squat rack.  This is no a no bullshit workout.  Who gets back in the squat rack after you escape the first time?

The beauty of it all is that I recover quicker than shit between sets.  I barely have to rest and BOOM I am ready to load it up again.  I love it.

*Highs:*
Up 7 lbs in 2 weeks.
Feeling pretty strong
Tons of stamina
My barber was like WTF man did you by a smaller t shirt?
Bench seems easy

*Lows:*
Upper left forearm aching, affected my bench



*Training:

Sheiko #29

(FRI) Workout 6*


Squat	[/B]
%   reps   sets  weight
50%	5	1	210
60%	4	1	250
70%	3	2	290
80%	2	5	335

*Bench press*	3-0-1-0
%     reps sets  weight
50%	5	1	155
60%	4	1	190
70%	3	2	220
80%	2	2	250
75%	3	1	235
65%	5	1	205
55%	7	1	175

*Dumbbell fly	*	10	5	25lbs (deep stretch)

*Squat	*
%   reps sets   weight
50%	5	1	210
60%	5	2	250
70%	4	4	290

*Good morning (standing)*		5	5	185lbs


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 23, 2013)

Crushing it! Add 10lbs to your bench 1RM and recalculate.


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 26, 2013)

*Workout 7: March 222th 2013

dbol 30mg /day and on 5th pin 600mg Test E*


Monday sucks as it is without having to get in the squat rack twice in once session.  Felt decent although my left arm is killing me.  I think I tweaked it by not stretching out my shoulders and arms before getting under the heavy bar.  I keep it locked on my traps with my arms and I think it is giving me the issue.
By the time I got to bench I have a pretty bad pain at the top of my forearm below my elbow joint.  It is killing my bench.
Good stamina today even with a crappy lunch before my workout.


*Highs:*
Strong through workout

*Lows:*
Diet was shit today.  Was in the field all weekend and didn’t have a chance to shop or cook for Monday.
Arm pain.



*Training:

Sheiko #29

(MON) Workout 7*
*
Squat	*
%	reps	sets	weight
55%	5	1	230
65%	4	1	270
75%	3	2	315
85%	2	4	355

*
Bench press* 
50%	5	1	155
60%	4	1	190
70%	3	2	220
80%	3	6	250

*Dumbbell fly*	10	5    x   30lbs	

*Push up*	10	5	

*Squat	*
50%	3	1	210
60%	3	1	250
80%	3	4	330

*Good morning (standing)*   5	5   x   155


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 27, 2013)

Update on my arm:  It is most definitely my Brachioradialis.

I have to fix my grip on the squat bar plain and simple. Pisses me off b/c it's a fucking rookie mistake.  I will update after today's session.


----------



## Jada (Mar 27, 2013)

Nice workout ! Hope Ur arm feels better


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 27, 2013)

this sheiko....sounds like I might have an affair with it soon.  subbed.

great log


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 28, 2013)

*Workout 8: March 27th 2013

dbol 30mg /day and on 5th pin 600mg Test E*


OK TODAY I FOUND OUT WHAT BACK PUMPS ARE.  UGHHHHH they suck.  Everything is really starting to kick in.  I feel strong, look strong, am strong.

Deficit deadlifts seemed really easy for me.  I have never done them before but it seems my body type likes these a lot.

My brachioradialis is fucked.  Today when I had 265 on the bench it was killing me.  I was afraid it would give out a any moment.  I made it through with tears and my arm was almost completely numb by the end.  FUCK just when things are getting good.


*Highs:*
Loving deadlifts
Strong through workout
Energy was good

*Lows:*
My arm injury.  Brachioradialis is jacked.
BACK PUMPS started


*Training:

Sheiko #29

(WED) Workout 8*


*Deficit deadlift*	(standing on plate)
*REP   SET   WT  *
50%	3	2	225lbs
60%	3	2	270
65%	3	4	295

*Bench press	
        REP   SET   WT*
50%	5	1	155
60%	4	1	190
70%	3	2	220
80%	2	3	250
85%	2	2	265
80%	3	2	250

D*umbbell fly	*	10	5      30lbs	(stretch)

*Deadlift from boxes (rack pulls just below knee)	
         REP   SET   WT*
60%	4	1	270
70%	4	2	315
80%	3	2	360
90%	2	3	405

*Barbell Lunge	*	5	5	155


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 30, 2013)

*Workout 9: March 29th 2013
WEEK 3 DONE!
dbol 30mg /day and on 6th pin 600mg Test E

WEIGHT UP 9 POUNDS*

I am in PAIN.

I feel strong and I have tons of volume stamina.  I am able to handle the Sheiko workouts much better now.  2 hours 15 minutes was todays workout and I had plenty of gas left.
I am falling apart though.  My shoulder joints are killing me not to mention my brachioradialis or ‘tennis elbow’ .  I wrapped the shit out of my left elbow and bi today.  Helped on bench but still hurt pretty bad.

*Highs:*
Up 9 lbs in 3 weeks.
Feeling pretty strong
Tons of stamina


*Lows:*
My joints are fucking killing me.  No I am not on any AI either.  All the benching.  250 lbs felt light today (could have probably done 10+) but it was so painful that it was difficult to do.


*
Training:

Sheiko #29

(FRI) Workout 9*

*Squat	(box squat 14” hair below parallel)*
        rep   sets     wt
50%	5	1	210
60%	4	1	250
70%	3	2	295
80%	3	6	335


*Bench press*
	 rep   sets     wt
50%	5	1	155
60%	4	1	190
70%	3	2	220
80%	3	7	250

*Dumbbell fly*		10	5	30lbs

*Press (strict OH standing, no knee bend)	*
rep   sets     wt
4	5      155 	

*Good morning (standing)	* 
rep   sets     wt
5	5	205


----------



## RedLang (Apr 1, 2013)

Just found this thread! This sheiko looks nuts.

Going strong brother! Subbed

Hope the arm gets better soon.


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 2, 2013)

*Workout 10: April 1 2013
WEEK 4
dbol 30mg /day and on 7th pin 600mg Test E*



I don’t even feel like writing today because I can barely lift my arms.  I might have to reassess this shit. 


*Highs:*
I got laid last night, other than that none


*Lows:*
I am falling apart.  Shoulders, arms.
Couldn’t even make it through a set of dips.
I got my fucking car towed today.



*Training:

Sheiko #29

(MON) Workout 10*

*Squat	*
Reps  Set    Wt
5	1	210
4	1	250
3	2	290
3	5	330

*Bench press*
5	1	175
5	1	205
4	5	235

*Dumbbell fly* 
10	5    x   30

* 
Dip* 
8	5    x     45  (could only do 1 set b/c of my shoulders)

*Front squat	*
5	2	165
4	2	210
3	3	250

Good morning (standing)    5	  5  x   185lbs


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 4, 2013)

*Workout 11: April 3 2013
WEEK 4
dbol 30mg /day and on 7th pin 600mg Test E*
Moderate carb, around 3500 cal/day


I am still only up about 9 pounds but I am definitely recomping.  I am slimming out but still heavier.

Today was awesome.  Bench and Deadlifts, a lot of deadlifts.

I did not have squats today and guess what?... I was able to make it through my pressing with no excruciating arm and shoulder pain.  It is the squats and my bar grip that has been killing me.
I was ripping the deads off the floor like child’s play.  Started a new preworkout supplement today and I like it.


*Highs:*
Felt strong
Not much arm or shoulder pain

*
Lows:*
None really


*Training:

Sheiko #29

(WED) Workout 11
*

*Bench press* 
5 rep 1 set	155
4	1	190
3	2	220
3	2	250
2	3	265

*Deadlift* 
3 rep	1 set	225
3	1	270
3	2	315
3	2	360
2	3	385
2	3	360

*Bench press* 
5 rep	1 set	155
5	1	190
5	4	220

*Dumbbell fly	* 
10 rep     5 set	30lbs


----------



## Big Worm (Apr 4, 2013)

Is your ohp behind the head?


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 6, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> Is your ohp behind the head?


No just like this...except less weight lol.


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 6, 2013)

*Workout 11: April 5 2013
WEEK 4 DONE!  SHEIKO #29 DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

dbol 30mg /day and on 8th pin 600mg Test E

Moderate carb, around 3500 cal/day*


Awesome workout today.

If I do bench or presses before squats then my arm and shoulder doesn’t hurt as much.  It is the squats that is killing it.

Felt really strong today.  Could have probably gone another hour.  Workout was 2 hrs 30 min.


*Highs:*
Squats were almost easy, totally parallel.  Could have probably repped 400+
Felt strong
Not much arm or shoulder pain
Little cutie with her BF.  Giving old D the eye…like holy fuck that guy is an animal.


*Lows:*
sissys in the gym


*
Training:

Sheiko #29 DONE!

(FRI) Workout 12*


*Squat	*
Rep  Set
5	1	  210
4	1	  250
3	2	  290
3	4	  335
3       2        355

*Bench press*	3-1-0-1
Rep   Set
6	1	155
5	1	190
4	2	220
3	2	250
2	2	265
3	2	250
10	1	225
6	1	190
8	1	155

*Dumbbell fly	* 
10	5	35lbs

*Dip	*
8	5      45lbs	

*Good morning* (sitting)		
5	5	245lbs

*Abs* 
10	3


----------



## RedLang (Apr 9, 2013)

Great log and excellent work DT!

You deloading now or jumping into something else?


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 10, 2013)

RedLang said:


> Great log and excellent work DT!
> 
> You deloading now or jumping into something else?



Thanks brother.

Yes, deloading right now.  I will start my next Sheiko cycle Monday. 

I am crawling out of my skin...can't wait to hit it hard again.


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 16, 2013)

DELOAD WEEK OVER.  New Sheiko started today.

*Workout 13: April 15 2013
WEEK 6 SHEIKO #30 

dbol 30mg /day and on 11th pin 600mg Test E

Moderate carb, around 3500 cal/day
*
So today I am back at it after my deload week.  I decided to go with Sheiko #30 and I am thinking it may have been a mistake.  I would rather go back to Ranger school than to do what I just did in the gym on a Monday.

I am not sure if I have enough calories to do Sheiko #30, I may have to switch to #37 or something with less volume.  

Today was absolutely brutal:  17 sets of Bench, 16 sets of heavy squats, flys, good mornings.  It took everything I had to stay focused.



*Highs:*
I made it through
I think my arm is better
Felt pretty strong


*Lows:*
I feel like someone just raped my soul
Back acting up



*Training:

Sheiko #30

(Mon) Workout 13*


sets x reps x weight

*Bench press* 
1 x 5 x 160
2 x 4 x 190
2 x 3 x 225
5 x 3 x 255

*Squat	*
1 x 5 x 215
1 x 4 x 255
2 x 3 x 300
5 x 3 x 340


*Bench press* 
1 x 5 x 160
1 x 5 x 190
5 x 5 x 225

*Dumbbell fly	* 
5 x 10 x 30lbs

*Squat	*
1 x 5 x 235
1 x 4 x 275
5 x 3 x 320

*Good morning (standing)* 
5 x 5 x 135 lbs


----------



## Jada (Apr 16, 2013)

That sheiko program ain't no joke, great workout


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 16, 2013)

I don't know how you managed to hit the good mornings. I would have been smoked after the squats. When I run sheiko I usually cut out the fluff. Like flys. That is dumb.


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 16, 2013)

Bro I don't know either.  I think because everyone in the gym was staring at me like WTF man are you crazy?  Made me go even harder. 

I went light on the GMs..the stretch felt good.  My ART guy recommended that I focus On light eccentric movements on flys and good mornings to help my flexibility.  My arm feels good after he worked on it.  Hopefully it holds up.

The volume and poundage in #30 is plain ridiculous.


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 18, 2013)

*Workout 14: April 17 2013
WEEK 6 SHEIKO #30 

dbol 30mg /day and on 11th pin 600mg Test E*
Moderate carb, around 3500 cal/day (Recomp)


Today was a pretty crappy session. I ate 45 min (stupidly) before my training.  I barfed in my mouth on deads and could barely pull because my belt pushed against my stomach and made me want to puke.  I am a fucking idiot.

I think I totally shot my CNS on Monday.  #30 Sheiko may be too much for me, so I will probably go to Sheiko #37 which has less volume and overall poundage than #30.  I am not consuming enough calories and I am not advanced enough for #30 I have to level with myself.

I started with Deads and felt super weak.  I think the squats killed me on Monday.  I couldn’t finish my heavy working set on rack pulls.  Couldn’t budge the bar.  I was very dissapointed
I have decided that my deadlift sucks and I need to work on it.  It is not where I want it at all


*Highs:*
The sun is shining

*Lows:*
*Threw up in my mouth*
Couldn’t finish rack pulls
Arm acting up again


*Training:
Sheiko #30

(WED) Workout 14*

sets x reps x weight

*Deadlift* 
1x 4 x 235
2 x 4 x 280
2 x 3 x 330
5 x 3 x 375

*Bench press* 
1 x 5 x 160
1 x 5 x 190
2 x 4 x 225
2 x 3 x 240
2 x 2 x 255
2 x 1 x 270
2 x 2 x 255
2 x 3 x 240
1 x 4 x 225
1 x 6 x 210
1 x 8 x 190
1 x 10 x 175
1 x 12 x 160

*Dumbbell fly	* 
4 x 6	

*Deadlift Rack Pulls Below Knee* 
1 x 5 x 280
2 x 4 x 330
3 x 3 x 375
4 x 2 x 425 (COULD NOT FINISH OR EVEN DO 1 SET)

*Lunge* 
5 x 5 x 155lbs


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 18, 2013)

That's fine if you want to switch up programs. Pat yourself on the back bro. You had the balls to take a swing at it.  Reality is - Powerlifters don't look like a bodybuilder for a reason.  You can't do a full on Sheiko program on a moderate carb day.  Make sure spongy has the link to this and he's subbed to it so he can keep his eye on you.

Also, you should be able to eat 45 minutes before training without a problem. What is your preworkout meal? Something dry might help.  I usually eat graham crackers on the way to the gym in my car. Maybe just have a protein shake.  While training if its a long day like today, I'll eat some poptarts while I'm there.


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks POB.  I am going to go with #37 and see how that goes.  I just think #30 is too far a stretch right now and for my level.  

I talked to sponge and he upped my carbs,  I am not quitting this program bro.  It challenges me and I am sticking with it. I have never been this tired from training lol. 

I ate a sweet potato and had a protein shake before training.  I will give your suggestion a try next time.  Nothing like a chunk of sweet potato in your mouth with a heavy barbell in your hands. 

Thanks for your support on this.  It really helps to have someone who knows their shit like you do.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 18, 2013)

Holy fuck.  Subbed.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 18, 2013)

Spongy said:


> Holy fuck.  Subbed.



I've been fuckin tellin you guys. Sheiko is not joke. Even for bodybuilding purposes. I put on more size doing sheiko in one month than I did in the previous year of bodybuilding. REmember that Sheiko was how I transitioned from BB to PL.  It also put 90lbs on my squat simply by forcing my body to adapts its form and function when I was squatting.  It is brutal.


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 22, 2013)

*Workout 15: April 19 2013
WEEK 6 SHEIKO #37 *
dbol 30mg /day and on 12th pin 600mg Test E
Moderate carb, around 3500 cal/day (Recomp)

Today I switched from the brutal #30 to #37.  It seems #30 was a little too much for me at this point and was impeding my gains and going to injure me at some point.  #37 is still difficult but not insane.

I felt great.  All the lifts went well and I felt strong.  In fact I could have stayed in the gym another hour.


*Highs:*
I felt strong
Squats were deep and controlled

*Lows:*
Nothing to report


*Training:
Sheiko #37 (switched to #37 from #30)

(FRI) Workout 15

sets x reps x weight

Bench press (slow pause explode)	*
1 x 7 x 160
1 x 6 x 176
1 x 5 x 190
1 x 4 x 210
2 x 3 x 225
2 x 2 x 240
2 x 3 x 225
1 x 4 x 210
1 x 6 x 190
1 x 8 x 175
1 x 10 x 160

*Dumbbell fly	* 
5 x 10 x 45

*Squat	*
1 x 5 x 213
2 x 4 x 255
2 x 3 x 300
5 x 3 x 320

*JM Press	* 
5 x 10 x 135	

*Good morning (sitting)	* 
5x 5 x 225


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 30, 2013)

*Workout 18: April 29 2013

WEEK 6 SHEIKO #37 *

Dbol done, upped to 750mg Test E from 600 mg
Moderate carb, around 3500 cal/day (Recomp)
Up from 214 lbs to 227 lbs


Tired today, long weekend.  Barely made it through the workout.  I am sucking right now and a little woozy writing this.

The squats today killed me.  The last 5x5 set I was out of gas.


*Highs:*
MMMMMM?

*Lows:*
Tired today.


*Training:
Sheiko #37 

(Monday) Workout 18

sets x reps x weight*

*Squat	*
1 x 5 x 215
2 x 4 x 255
2 x 3 x 298
5 x 3 x 340

*Bench press* 
1 x 5  x 160
1 x 4  x 190
2 x 3 x 225
5 x 3 x 255

*Dumbbell fly	* 
5 x 10 x 30lbs	

*Push up* 
5 x 10	

*Squat	*
1 x 5 x 215
1 x 5 x 255
5 x 5 x 300  (FUCK ME)

*Abs	* 
3 x 10


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 30, 2013)

Your benching too easy. Add 10lbs and recalculate.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 30, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Your benching too easy. Add 10lbs and recalculate.



Dafuq?  Lol, i might have to try this!


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 30, 2013)

10 lbs it is...


----------



## Jada (Apr 30, 2013)

Dtownry Ur doing great man! Like Ur log and the details, that program is tough. Followin u all the way brother .


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 30, 2013)

Jada said:


> Dtownry Ur doing great man! Like Ur log and the details, that program is tough. Followin u all the way brother .


Thanks I appreciate it!


----------



## Dtownry (May 2, 2013)

*Workout 19: May 1 2013

WEEK 6 SHEIKO #37 *

Dbol done, upped to 750mg Test E from 600 mg
Moderate carb, around 3500 cal/day (Recomp)
Up from 214 lbs to 227 lbs


Felt great today.  Though my legs were a bit sore I got through all the deads with no issue. Upped my bench weight 10 lbs on all sets (Thanks POB)

I widened my stance and grip on conventional deads and it has helped my leverage a lot.  I am happy about this!  Also helped a lot on rack pulls below the knee.


*Highs:*
No problem getting through workout today even at 2 hours 20 minutes.
Decreased rest intervals

*Lows:*
Tricep hurting on bench, left arm outside.
Sweating like an animal, straight through my shirt, soaked and dripping


*Training:
Sheiko #37 

(Wed) Workout 19:  2hours 20 minutes long

sets x reps x weight*

*Deadlift up to knees* 
1 x 4 x 235
1 x 4 285
2 x 4 x 330
4 x 4 x 355

*Bench press (touch and go)	*
1 x 6 x 165
1 x 5 x 205
2 x 4 x 230
2 x 3 x 250
2 x 2 x 265
2 x 3 x 250
1 x 4 x 230
1 x 5 x 215
1 x 6 x 205
1 x 7 x 185
1 x 8 x 165

*Dumbbell fly	(for stretch)* 
5 x 10 x 30lbs	

*Deadlift Rack Pulls 2” below knee	*
1 x 5 x 285
2 x 5 x 330
4 x 4 x 375

*Lunge Barbell	* 
5 x 5 x 155lbs	

*Abs*
3x10


----------



## RedLang (May 4, 2013)

Good work brother. Keep it up your making great progress

Howd you find the front load dbol?


----------



## Dtownry (May 4, 2013)

RedLang said:


> Good work brother. Keep it up your making great progress
> 
> Howd you find the front load dbol?



Thanks brother.  Getting harder every day.  Fridays are especially tough because by the end of the week I am so run down. It is a real butt kicker.

The dbol is a must I will be honest.  The workouts take a lot and you need that extra bit of umph.  Now that I am not on it anymore I can definitely tell a difference in my stamina and I miss the aggressiveness to get under the squat bar time and time again.  I might add some Var to close it out strong.


----------



## Dtownry (May 4, 2013)

*Workout 21: May 3 2013

WEEK 7 (week of Deload, 8 weeks total) SHEIKO #37 *

Dbol done, upped to 750mg Test E from 600 mg
Moderate carb, around 3500 cal/day (Recomp)
Up from 214 lbs to 228 lbs


I am fatigued but I will work through it.  I miss the Dbol that is for sure. 16 sets of bench, 9 sets of squats plus the rest...

I had an older guy whose sons used to be national level powerlifters, one played in the NFL, come up to me and give me props.  That felt good. 



*Highs:*
I finished my heaviest squats from depth.  I set the bar on the pins, got under, and started from the hole.  WOW it was tough.

*Lows:*
Fridays are tough because I am just worn out by the end of the weak
Every upper body joint was smoked at the end

*
Training:
Sheiko #37 

(Fri) Workout 21: 2hours 15 minutes long*

*sets x reps x weight*

*Bench press* 
1 x 5 x 165
1 x 4 x 205
2 x 3 x 230
5 x 2 x 265

*Squat	*
1 x 5 x 215
1 x 5 x 255
2 x 5 x 300
5 x 4 x 320

*Bench press* 
1 x 6 x 165
2 x 6 x 205
4 x 6 x 225

*Dumbbell fly	* 
5 x 10 x 30lbs	

*Good morning (standing)* 
5 x 5 x 185


----------



## Dtownry (May 7, 2013)

*Workout 22: May 6 2013

WEEK 8 (week of Deload, 8 weeks total) SHEIKO #37 *

Dbol done, upped to 750mg Test E from 600 mg
Moderate carb, around 3500 cal/day (Recomp)
Up from 214 lbs to 228 lbs



*I did not finish the workout today*.  I started feeling like shit after my session last Friday.  Sore, run down, plain tired.  I have been pissing out my ass the past two days but I don't feel sick.  I didn't feel like doing anything all weekend.

*ISSUES:

1) PIP in my quad since last Thursday's pin.  Could barely walk Sat and Sun.  Very unstable in the rack today with 360lb squats.  Had to call it and say not today.  Just felt weak.
2) Shoulder has to be inpinged.  Joker hurts bad.  Had to call bench today as well once I hit 265 lb sets.  Can barely reach in a cabinet.
3) Almost shit myself on warmup squats.
4) Not a ton of energy.
5) Now my pec is sore as hell where I pinned this morning.  Fuck me.*



I think I have to deload because I am a mess.  This Sheiko is funny.  SOme days I am good, the next day I am plain messed up.  Boris is playing with my freaking head.

I am disappointed and frustrated.


----------



## Spongy (May 7, 2013)

Definitely sounds like a short deload is in order.  Thanks for the detailed log, i may switch up to powerlifting.


----------



## Dtownry (May 9, 2013)

*Workout 23: May 8 2013

WEEK 8 (week of Deload, 9 weeks total) SHEIKO #37 *

Dbol done, upped to 750mg Test E from 600 mg
Moderate carb, around 3500 cal/day (Recomp)
Up from 214 lbs to 229 lbs


This Sheiko program messes with your head.  Monday I was ready to deload, fatigued and broken.  My shoulders were inflamed and I thought inpinged.

Took some anti-inflammatory (my arthritis medicine Meloxicam) the past two days and decided, screw it, I am moving ahead.  I am glad I did.  I felt strong today and no issues.  *I concentrated on my bench arch, tight lats, pulling bar apart and straight bar path below nipples.  Helped greatly to reduce any pain I was feeling before and it felt strong.*

I am back on the train fellas!


*Highs:*
I felt great today.  Felt like an animal again.
Highest # sets of deads and bench to date in this program. No problem at all.  
Bought a new Serta Icomfort memory foam with cooling gel, first sleep last night.  It is awesome.  Firmness and support helped my back greatly.


*Lows:*
LOL Gym manager had to come and tell me to take it easy on the deads.  People thought the floor was going to fall through.


*
Training:
Sheiko #37 

(WED) Workout 23:  2hours 5 minutes long*

*sets x reps x weight*

*Bench press* 
1 x 6 x 165
1 x 4 x 205
2 x 3 x 230
2 x 3 x 265
3 x 2 x 280

*Deadlift* 
1 x 4 x 235
1 x 4 x 285
2 x 3 x 330
2 x 3 x 375
3 x 2 x 405

*Bench press* 
1 x 5 x 185
1 x 5 x 215
4 x 4 x 250

*Dumbbell fly	* 
5 x 10 x 40lbs	

*Barbell Lunge* 
5 x 5 x 165


----------



## Dtownry (May 11, 2013)

*Workout 24: May 10 2013

WEEK 8 (week of Deload, 9 weeks total) SHEIKO #37 *

Dbol done, upped to 750mg Test E from 600 mg
Moderate carb, around 3500 cal/day (Recomp)
Up from 214 lbs to 229 lbs


*SHEIKO, 8 WEEKS, is complete.*

I am moving on to dynamic and max effort training.  With POB’s guidance I am taking it to the next level.

Overall this Sheiko was tough, no bullshit.  Ups and downs, injuries.  I have to say I did get a lot stronger on it and I am very happy I ran it.


*Highs:*
I felt great today. Felt like an animal.

*Lows:*
NONE.



*Training:
Sheiko #37 LAST WORKOUT

(FRI) Workout 24: 2hours 30 minutes long

sets x reps x weight*

*Squat	*
1 x 5 x 215
1 x 4 x 255
2 x 3 x 300
6 x 3 x 340

*Bench press (pause **** hair above shirt, hold, press explosive)*
1 x 5 x 165
1 x 5 x 205
5 x 5 x 230

*Dumbbell fly	* 
5 x 10 x 40lbs	

*Dips (with 90lbs on chain)	*
5 x 8	

*Good morning (for stretch)	* 
5 x 5 x 135	

*Abs	* 
3 x 10


----------



## Dtownry (May 11, 2013)

HA apparently you can't use the word 'k'unt on here.  My apologies.


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 11, 2013)

This is awesome you should video this and post it.  Thanks


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 12, 2013)

Glad you wrapped that sheiko up... I gotta hand it to you, that takes balls running it back to back like that.  You'll feel good working with the speed days. They can beat you up if you're not careful in executing reps, but its great for steady gains. It's also nice being able to walk into the gym and do what works for you or what you want to do.  

Not that I give a shit, but I'm curious how things "look" with the Helios diet coupled with a brutal program like Sheiko?


----------



## Dtownry (May 12, 2013)

It's funny you ask.  I don't think I look all that different but everyone else says holy shit man you got big.  I have leaned out a bit and am 16 pounds heavier.  

I have tried to maintain the exact plan but to be honest I have probably held to about 85% of it.  Either because of time, money (expensive eating like this), or pure laziness.  All and all I am super happy with Helios.

Thanks again brother.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 12, 2013)

Sounds good...

90% of the guys on the boards don't have the testicular fortitude to run this program.


----------



## DF (May 12, 2013)

16lb gain while leaning out is great!  Keep killing it.


----------



## Dtownry (May 12, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Sounds good...
> 
> 90% of the guys on the boards don't have the testicular fortitude to run this program.



The best part of the program was the days where I had to go BACK into the squat rack.  Sitting there between sets, pouring sweat with my head leaned against the rack telling myself 3 more sets man 3 more sets.  That is what it was all about.  Me against me each day.

I hope more people will try it and actually do it.  Hopefully a noob reads my log one day and says man I am going to give that a go...


----------



## Dtownry (May 23, 2013)

Update:  I am testing 1RMs this week to calculate my percentages for 3 week waves of dynamic effort training/ Westside whatever the hell I feel like training that day.  

I am going to start the log back up next week.  Resistance bands are ready, plan is set (thanks POB), var has been added.  I am ready to roll.  Finish the next 6 weeks of this cycle strong.


----------



## AlphaD (May 24, 2013)

Dtownry,  Nice log brother, you are killing it.  I am gonna take some time and really go through your log.  I am due for a program change.  With finishing my 8th week of this test cycle 6more to go, I have noticed good gains, but my strength is not rising as good as I thought it would.  But then I have been really focusing on overall developmental aspect of my body.  anyhow keep it up bro.


----------



## Dtownry (May 25, 2013)

Tested my 1RMs this week to base my dynamic training on.  Not as good as I thought but it is what it is.  No bullshit numbers.  Conventional dead, bench touch to chest, squat hip joint below knee.

Height 71.5"  Weight 228lbs

Bench: 330 
Squat: 430 (didn't try to go higher)
Deadlift: 480 (missed 500, couldn't lock out. last good pull was 480)

Now on to the next 12 months.  Going to blow these out of the water!


----------



## Dtownry (May 29, 2013)

*May 27, 2013*

Dynamic Effort Training Log
3 Week Waves

Test E from 600 mg, Var 50mg/ day
Moderate carb, around 3500 cal/day (Recomp)
Up from 214 lbs to 230 lbs


Excited to start my speed work and add some hypertrophy.  Get some size and increase my power.  


Highs:
Felt strong.  

Lows:
None


*Training:
Dynamic Effort Week #1*

*MONDAY: *

*Max Effort Squat - box squat to parallel for a max effort triple. 
365 LBS.  Shins perpendicular to floor, sit all the way back, pause explode.  Fast as I could for 3 reps.

Leg Extension 4 x 15, 12, 10, 10

Leg Curls 4 x 15, 12, 10, 10*


----------



## Dtownry (May 29, 2013)

*May 28, 2013*

Dynamic Effort Training Log
3 Week Waves

Test E from 600 mg, Var 50mg/ day
Moderate carb, around 3500 cal/day (Recomp)
Up from 214 lbs to 230 lbs


Today was my first day using powerlifting bands.  These things are no joke.  I love them.
Damn bar shoots back into the rack like a cannon under tension.


Highs:
Felt strong but faded fast.

Lows:
Actually felt kind of like a bag of dicks today.  Shitty diet over the holiday weekend I am sure.


*Training:
Dynamic Effort Week #1*

*TUESDAY: *


*Speed Bench - bench 80% of 1RM (260 lbs) for singles (BANDS  30% of weight) *
USE RED MINI MICRO BANDS with 215 lbs. on Bar (band at 24” extension = 47.2 lbs)
10 SETS of 1 REP, EXPLODING EACH REP.

Incline dumbbell press 4 x 12, 10, 8, 6
Flys 4 x 10 heavy

Barbell Rows (Pendlay style) 4 x 12, 10, 8, 6
Pull Ups 4 sets
Lat Pull Downs 4 x 12, 10, 8, 6[/B]


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 5, 2013)

*June 3, 2013*

*Dynamic Effort Training Log
3 Week Waves*

Test E from 600 mg, Var 50mg/ day
Moderate carb, around 3500 cal/day (Recomp)
Up from 214 lbs to 232 lbs


Today I used bands for squatting, speed work, for the first time.  Took a minute to get used to.  Overall I think they are great and add a major benefit.  Sore as hell.

*
Highs:*
Squats were strong and powerful.  

*Lows:*
None other than I sweat like crazy on var


*Training:
Dynamic Effort Week #12

MONDAY: 

Speed Squat: Squat 60% for 5 reps (BANDS  30% of weight) x 5 SETS
215-225 on bar plus orange bands for +/-90lbs resistance

Front squat 4 x 12, 10, 8, 6  (185, 205, 225, 245)  Light for me
GHR 4 sets*


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 5, 2013)

*June 4, 2013*

*Dynamic Effort Training Log
3 Week Waves*

Test E from 600 mg, Var 50mg/ day
Moderate carb, around 3500 cal/day (Recomp)
Up from 214 lbs to 232 lbs


Today I used bands for squatting, speed work, for the first time.  Took a minute to get used to.  Overall I think they are great and add a major benefit.

*
Highs:*
Hit the 3RM PR

*Lows:*
Arm hurt during bench, fought through it


*Training:
Dynamic Effort Week #12

Tuesday: 

Max Bench: Bench a max effort triple   300lbs x 3 reps, touch and go

Incline dumbbell press 4 x 15, 12, 10, 8 (ended with 110 lb dumbells)

Barbell Rows  4 x 15, 12, 10, 10
Dumbell Rows 4 x 15, 12, 10, 10
Lat Pull Downs 4 x 15, 12, 10, 10*


----------



## Jada (Jun 5, 2013)

Dtownry Ur killin it brother!


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 5, 2013)

Damn man, this is good stuff.....  Keep it up brother.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 5, 2013)

Enjoying the dynamic stuff? 

Do yourself a favor and skip the bands on bench every other week. You can do your speed bench without bands by just being explosive. Or you can just floor press for reps too.  Bands tend to beat up the shoulders and elbows.


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 5, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Enjoying the dynamic stuff?
> 
> Do yourself a favor and skip the bands on bench every other week. You can do your speed bench without bands by just being explosive. Or you can just floor press for reps too.  Bands tend to beat up the shoulders and elbows.



Yes I love the speed work, whole different ball game. I am actually sore as hell right now...legs that is.

People look at me like I am nuts.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 6, 2013)

Dtownry said:


> Yes I love the speed work, whole different ball game. I am actually sore as hell right now...legs that is.
> 
> People look at me like I am nuts.



newsflash bro. YOu're fucking certifiable. This shit is dead serious.


----------



## StoliFTW (Jun 8, 2013)

Damn DT.. you inspired me to start my Sheiko #29 next week. Want to get my spreadsheet in order first... Sick shit..Keep killin it'


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 12, 2013)

StoliFTW said:


> Damn DT.. you inspired me to start my Sheiko #29 next week. Want to get my spreadsheet in order first... Sick shit..Keep killin it'



Stoli let me know when you start and if you have any questions.  I don't know as much as POB obviously but having been through that shit I can offer a little advice.  I am happy to hear that you are going to give it a go!


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 12, 2013)

Alright fellas I am back in gear.  Was back in Detroit for a couple days for my little bro's bachelor party.  Now back to work...

Funny thing, my brother picked me up at the airport and was holy shit dude you look like a WWE wrestler.  HA.  Yea what can I say...
We played some golf Friday before his party.  Needless to say I have had to adjust my swing a bit.



*June 11, 2013*

Dynamic Effort Training Log
3 Week Waves

Test E from 600 mg, Var 50mg/ day
Moderate carb, around 3500 cal/day (Recomp)
Up from 214 lbs to 232 lbs


Back on the horse after my little trip back home.


*Highs:*
Felt like an animal
strong today

*Lows:*
left my belt in Detroit at my brother's house.  Went beltless on speed work.  My back arthritis kicked up a bit today.
I am sweating like I have never sweated before...I looked like I jumped in a swimming pool.  I wonder what this is from??????



*TUESDAY: (combined mon and tue workout)

Speed Squat: 70% for triples (BANDS  30% of weight)  x  8 SETS
305 lbs total, 255 lbs on bar, orange bands

Front squat 4 x 12, 10, 8, 6


Speed Bench: 60% (195 lbs total) for 5's  (BANDS  30% of weight)  x  5 SETS   (I KNOW POB TOLD ME TO SKIP BANDS THIS WEEK BUT SINCE IT IS ONLY MY SECOND TIME USING THEM I COULDN'T RESIST)
USED RED MINI BANDS with 145 lbs. on Bar

Incline dumbbell press 4 x 15, 12, 10, 8 (ended with 110 lb dumbbells)
Flys 4 x 10  40's superset w/ Dumbell rows 40's x 20 reps for 4 sets


Walked on treadmill for 20 min, 2% incline 125 BPM pace*


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 12, 2013)

Bro you're having a hell of a cycle!


----------



## StoliFTW (Jun 12, 2013)

This is how it's done. You log is one hell of a motivation tool. THANKS. keep killin it


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks guys.  Yea it has been a good run.  I am sad it is almost over...sniffle sniffle.

If it wasn't for the brothers on this board it definitely would not have gone as well.  Everyone has been so helpful, I almost can't believe it.  I feel pretty lucky.


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 15, 2013)

*June 13 and June 14, 2013

Dynamic Effort Training Log
3 Week Waves*

Test E from 600 mg, Var 50mg/ day
SWITCHED TO KETO DIET
Up from 214 lbs to 232 lbs


*Started a Keto diet 3 days ago to get a little leaner.*  65% fat / 30% protein / 5% carbs.  Basically no carbs and it sucks.  Want to be at 220 for my PL meet in August as long as I don't lose strength.


Highs:
Doing pretty good so far with no carbs
still getting stronger
I love eating salami slices, string cheese, sausage, dark meat chicken, steak, coconut oil (hmm does this sound a bit gay?)

Lows:
nothing really


*THURSDAY:  (added some shoulder work)

Cleans 5 x 185, 5 x 205, 3 x 225, 3 x 225
Dumbell Press  4 x 12, 10, 8, 6
Rear Delt Fly 4 x 10
Laterals 4 x 20
DB Shrugs Drop Sets*

Walked on treadmill for 30 min, 6% incline 125 heart rate 


*FRIDAY: 

Max Deads: Pull a max effort triple:   3 x 450 lbs

Close grip bench 185 x 12, 205 x 10, 225, 8, 235x 6, 245 x 6
Spoon presses heavy as hell
Tate Presses

Hammer curls  40, 45, 50, 55, 60lbs 
EZ bar curls (yea I know I am doing curls...)


Walked on treadmill for 30 min, 6% incline 125 heart rate*


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 19, 2013)

*June 16 and 17 

Dynamic Effort Training Log
3 Week Waves

Test E from 600 mg, Var 50mg/ day
SWITCHED TO KETO DIET
Up from 214 lbs to 230 lbs*


Started a Keto diet 3 days ago to get a little leaner. 65% fat / 30% protein / 5% carbs. Basically no carbs and it sucks. Want to be at 220 for my PL meet in August as long as I don't lose strength.
Down 2 lbs in 5 days.


*
Highs:*
MMMM Trying to think of some.  Yep, none.

*Lows:*
Dragging ass on this Keto diet.  Have to shorten my workouts a bit.
Shoulders are killing me.



*MONDAY: *

*Max Effort Squat - box squat to below parallel for a max effort triple.  Shins perpendicular to knee behind ankle.  Hard as hell to keep tension and not just fall down.
335 lbs.*

This exercise is very difficult and I still suck at it.  I think my hams are pretty weak.  

*Front Squats* 10 x 225, 8 x 245, 6 x 265, 3 x 285

*Walked on treadmill for 30 min, 6% incline 125 heart rate*



*TUESDAY:*

*Floor Presses.  3 second pause at bottom. 1 REP.
9 sets x 285lbs, 1 set x 300*
shoulder was killing me so I had to be careful today and take it easy.

*Dumbell flat press, palms facing in
3 sets 80lbs x 20 reps*

*Kroc DB Rows (love these fucking things)
80lbs x 20, 100lbs x 20, 110 x 15, 110lbs x 10*

*T Bar rows 3 sets x 20, 15, 12, *

*Walked on treadmill for 30 min, 6% incline 125 heart rate*


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 21, 2013)

*June 20

Dynamic Effort Training Log
3 Week Waves

Test E from 600 mg, Var 50mg/ day
SWITCHED TO KETO DIET
Up from 214 lbs to 228 lbs (lost 4lbs on Keto diet in 7 days)*


Lost 4 lbs on my Keto diet already.  Haven't had any real carbs in a week.  I finally feel ok and not light headed.  My strength is still great, though I don't look as full muscularly.  Endurance is ok.  The great thing about this diet is that you don't feel hungry.  One more week and I will go back to a normal diet.


*Highs:*
Hit PRs on the standing overhead strict barbell press.

*Lows:*
None really, felt pretty good today.



*THURSDAY: 

Won't bore you with a run of the mill shoulder workout...

However one Highlight:  Barbell Overhead Press, strict no knee bend.  135 x 12, 155 x 10, 175, x 5, Last set 200lbs x 5 reps.  Goal is to hit 225lbs one day for reps.

Walked on treadmill for 30 min, 6% incline 125 heart rate*


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 25, 2013)

*June 24

Dynamic Effort Training Log
3 Week Waves

Test E from 600 mg, Var 50mg/ day
SWITCHED TO KETO DIET
Up from 214 lbs to 228 lbs (lost 4lbs on Keto diet in 7 days)*


I am tapering off my Keto and slowly adding carbs back in.  Strength is still good. My body feels crazy though...tired, not tired, can't sleep, sleep too much.

Coming to the end of my cycle...it has been a good run.


*Highs:*
Nothing special today really.  I felt tired before my workout but it ended up pretty good overall.

*Lows:*
Nothing besides the douche doing curls in MY power rack.  Yes it is now my power rack.


*MONDAY: 

Speed Squat: Squat 60% for 5's (BANDS  30% of weight) x 5 SETS - Tried to go about 1 second per rep
215 LBS plus ORANGE bands wrapped 5 times.  FOR +/- 275 lb total.

Leg press 4 x 20, 15, 12, 12
GHR 4 sets x 8-10

Walked on treadmill for 30 min, 6% incline 125 heart rate*


----------



## StoliFTW (Jun 25, 2013)

very nice sir. You're a beast


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 26, 2013)

*June 25

Dynamic Effort Training Log
3 Week Waves*

Test E from 600 mg, Var 50mg/ day
SWITCHED TO KETO DIET
Up from 214 lbs to 228 lbs (lost 4lbs on Keto diet in 7 days)


*Going on vacation for a couple days. Catch you all when I get back!*


*Highs:*
Felt strong.  Great workout.

*Lows:*
None


*MONDAY: 

Max 3 REP bench press - Warmup 135, 185, 225, 275, 285, 300lbs x 3
PR:  305 lbs x 3 clean reps
(up from 300 x 3 three weeks ago!)

Slight Incline dumbell press
20 x 75lbs, 15 x 85 lbs, 15 x 95lbs, 10 x 110 lbs

Kroc Rows
20 x 85lbs, 15 x 95, 12 x 100, 10 x 110

Iso Row Hammer Machine 4 sets 15-20 reps

Pull ups x 3 sets

Pushups 4 sets failure*


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 26, 2013)

If you run deca in your next cycle with some dbol or some drol, you'll be a complete monster. Just unstoppable. Probably hit 250 to 260 as well.  Lifts will be off the hook.


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 26, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> If you run deca in your next cycle with some dbol or some drol, you'll be a complete monster. Just unstoppable. Probably hit 250 to 260 as well.  Lifts will be off the hook.



That is the plan brother. Thanks for all the support.  I couldn't be happier with the past 16 weeks.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 26, 2013)

Dtownry said:


> That is the plan brother. Thanks for all the support.  I couldn't be happier with the past 16 weeks.




Awesome. Where do I send the bill? lol


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 26, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Awesome. Where do I send the bill? lol



HA  I was just going to say that.  Seriously though I owe you a lot man. It is pretty cool when people do things for other just to do it and they don't ask anything in return.  Says a lot about your character.  

That said, where should I send the crate of poptarts?

Off to the airport then try and talk my brother out of this wedding lol.  Be back next week.


----------



## Dtownry (Jul 2, 2013)

*July 1

Dynamic Effort Training Log
3 Week Waves*

Test E from 600 mg, Var 50mg/ day
SWITCHED TO KETO DIET
Up from 214 lbs to 224 lbs (lost 6lbs on Keto diet)


I am back.  What a wedding my bro had.  Lots of whiskey and one bridesmaid later I am back to work!

Last Pin today...cycle is ending.


*Highs:*
Felt strong. Great workout.
Looking slimmer, but strong as hell.

*Lows:*
None


*MONDAY: 

Speed Squats
3 reps x 8 Sets
265 on bar with orange bands.  +/- 315 lbs total
No sweat.  1 second reps.

Box Jumps, 36" box, jump above box knees up into chest
4 sets x 8-10

Good Mornings
4 Sets, 225lbs x 1*0


----------



## Dtownry (Jul 2, 2013)

This will be my last post on thread.  Last pin was yesterday.

Thank you to everyone for their support during this run!  It has been fun and a ball buster.  Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Jada (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice run dtown


----------

